# Where can I find knives for a Frontier DM5070 disc mower??



## springcreekdairy88 (May 16, 2015)

I bought a new Frontier DM5070 disc mower, its a 9ft something cutting width, and after talking to JD parts come to the sad realization that something as simple as cutting knives for that model are hard to come by and expensive! Almost $17 dollars a piece going through Deere. I see other disc mower knives for like 2 or $3 bucks a piece for other models. Can someone please give me some insight on where I can get knives for this model mower cheaper? What knives could interchange with this mower? I hear Kuhn makes the Frontier disc mower line, would knives on their similar model disc mower interchange?

Any positive help would be appreciated.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Take a set of them to any equipment place that sales disc mower parts and they will match them up with a set that will work. Take a set off of a CW rotating turtle and a set off a CCW turtle so they can match up the left hand set and right hand sets. Only difference is the length of blade, diameter of the hole and left hand or right hand.

Can't believe they are that high st the JD dealer but you can source them any where.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Go to another dealer....they are high for knives, as my dealer has them priced at $5 each....but not $17.00.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Call these folks Monday.....they typically stock a german steel knife....excellent blades....if they have them they will be a couple of bucks each. I buy from Webb's and they have great service and product. And typically will carry crossovers that will work for unlisted models.

Regards, Mike

http://www.sickleservice.com/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Knives for my Hesston disc mower are almost $3 from AGCO, and about $2 from Radura, the German company I believe Vol is talking about. The Radura have a touch different pitch to them, seem to give a tad more suction in down grass.


----------



## springcreekdairy88 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the help everyone, Ill explore these options and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

If you look on the blades they should have a model number engraved on them. Post that and I'll find you some????????


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I Googled the Knife part# and got this, that's outrageous:

http://www.smithtractorparts.net/john-deere-frontier-knife-part-number-5tidm411221/

Anyone know who actually makes the mower, I doubt Deere makes it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty sure Deere doesn't make disc mowers....Kuhn makes the John Deere brand disc mower....not sure who makes the Frontier line of disc mowers for Deere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd suggest to find another JD dealer to buy parts from. Blades from JD are priced 2 to the package

5TIDM411221 Knife - CUTTER BAR RH KNIFE (2PK) <a>







</a> <a> ADD</a> 9.65 USD 5TIDM411222 Knife - CUTTER BAR LH KNIFE (2PK) <a>







</a> <a> ADD</a> 9.65 USD


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do the blades themselves have any numbers on them ? The JD/Frontier number you get JD's Frontier parts doesn't crossover to anything but the Frontier if you Google it. I would think A&I would have them.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I'd suggest to find another JD dealer to buy parts from. Blades from JD are priced 2 to the package
> 
> 5TIDM411221 Knife - CUTTER BAR RH KNIFE (2PK) <a>
> 
> ...


A pair to a package is still pretty high, unless they last real long. Greedy [email protected][email protected]$.

Not too long ago I heard one of our customers complaining to the CEO about parts prices last time he was at the store and his response was" We'd like to think that you like your local store so well that price doesn't even come into consideration". Had to get out of sight to laugh my butt off without him seeing me. And what gripes me most about that is that I know for a fact that they shop around for the best prices ALL the time when they are buying supplies,repairs or upgrades, and very rarely stay local.


----------



## springcreekdairy88 (May 16, 2015)

The blades are made by " Tuf Stuf " I did not see any other model numbers on the blades. As for the make, the tag on the mower says Deere and CO, Made in the USA. So would Deere actually make this mower? I havn't had a chance to check any places yet on blade prices or cross referencing to see what other blade would interchange. Ill post my findings as soon as I find out. I still need to locate another Deere dealer that can get me the factory blades cheaper then my local one.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

springcreekdairy88 said:


> The blades are made by " Tuf Stuf " I did not see any other model numbers on the blades. As for the make, the tag on the mower says Deere and CO, Made in the USA. So would Deere actually make this mower? I havn't had a chance to check any places yet on blade prices or cross referencing to see what other blade would interchange. Ill post my findings as soon as I find out. I still need to locate another Deere dealer that can get me the factory blades cheaper then my local one.


Length, width, hole diameter, direction of bevels. You can cross them yourself. You don't need factory blades.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Length, width, hole diameter, direction of bevels. You can cross them yourself. You don't need factory blades.


Yep...any local coop or feed store that sells mower blade can fix you up with a set of quality blades. Just take a couple with you so they can match them up.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I would think measuring them width, length, thickness and hole size, and then call someone that sells A & I or TISCO would be able to help you, maybe Shoup or Sloans Express. bjr


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Knives for my Hesston disc mower are almost $3 from AGCO, and about $2 from Radura, the German company I believe Vol is talking about. The Radura have a touch different pitch to them, seem to give a tad more suction in down grass.


Radura's are what I get for my Zweegers... those are flat with a "camel hump" on them but the Radura's hold up MUCH better than whatever it was I used to get from TSC...

I buy them by the box at my local NH dealer... pretty cheap when you get a box of like 50...

Course with only 8 blades on the mower, it wears them out faster... but they're reversible and usually I'll take the grinder and edge them again, get about another half-life out of them that way...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I Googled the Knife part# and got this, that's outrageous:
> 
> http://www.smithtractorparts.net/john-deere-frontier-knife-part-number-5tidm411221/
> 
> Anyone know who actually makes the mower, I doubt Deere makes it.


I thought the Frontiers were just the old style "non-top service hub" type Kuhn mowers painted green... the regular "Deere" mowers are just the new style top service hub Kuhn mowers painted green anyway...

Might be able to retrofit it to something else if Deere put some new-fangled blade bolt or something on it to make them expensive-- if they can't get the money by selling you a higher-dollar cutter, make up for it on parts cost on the cheaper model... certainly wouldn't be surprised if that's their mindset...

Our dealers won't even stock Frontier stuff... although they do sell a few Krone's... have to say I like them way better than the Deere green Kuhns...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone found a cheaper way to get the frontier DM 5??? blades? Must not be a lot of theses mowers out there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wjkrostek said:


> Has anyone found a cheaper way to get the frontier DM 5??? blades? Must not be a lot of theses mowers out there.


Did you try any of the suggestions listed above?

Regards, Mike


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

There are no stores selling blades up here. So even if I had one I couldn't compare it. I don't have the machine yet so I'm doing my home work before I need and I see I am not the only one to have this problem. I was hoping to find other people that have the same machine so I can learn. I also have a question on the bolt for the knife. hope it a normal bolt.

I found out this machine doesn't have a swath disk or board. I can buy one for 150 bucks. So I guess I'll be running on a little cut hay to make the next pass. In your opinion is it worth 150 bucks to have a clean swath? I only cut about 50 in several fields. I have had the hay ball up under the foot on my NH and i assume it will be the same with this machine but maybe not. Why would they even make a machine without one if it's a problem. I know more money.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IMHO with what I've read I'd buy a good USED NH mower before I bought a NEW off-brand Frontier.

YMMV! OL JR


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wjkrostek said:


> There are no stores selling blades up here. So even if I had one I couldn't compare it. I don't have the machine yet so I'm doing my home work before I need and I see I am not the only one to have this problem. I was hoping to find other people that have the same machine so I can learn. I also have a question on the bolt for the knife. hope it a normal bolt.
> 
> I found out this machine doesn't have a swath disk or board. I can buy one for 150 bucks. So I guess I'll be running on a little cut hay to make the next pass. In your opinion is it worth 150 bucks to have a clean swath? I only cut about 50 in several fields. I have had the hay ball up under the foot on my NH and i assume it will be the same with this machine but maybe not. Why would they even make a machine without one if it's a problem. I know more money.


Call or email Webb's Sickle Service and check with them(see above link)....It would be worth $150 to me to not drive on the swath...especially when the ground is damp.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

and where does your tractor tires run when you are cutting hay....you have a hover mower?


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

I called Webb's no blades and show no crossovers. like i said they are hard to find.

why is it important not to run over the swath? Is it because of the balling up of the grass under the foot or is there another reason. We run over hay all the time to rake to ted. Just trying to learn from more experienced farmers? My tire runs right on the edge of the cut and uncut. Whats a hover mower?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wjkrostek said:


> I called Webb's no blades and show no crossovers. like i said they are hard to find.
> 
> why is it important not to run over the swath? Is it because of the balling up of the grass under the foot or is there another reason. We run over hay all the time to rake to ted. Just trying to learn from more experienced farmers? My tire runs right on the edge of the cut and uncut. Whats a hover mower?


Sometimes it does not hurt much....but if the ground has been wet or pretty damp one can press the grass/alfalfa down into the sod when first mowed before the ground has had a chance to dry.

Go to your JD dealer and ask them flat out who makes the Frontier disc mowers....If I can remember, I will ask my neighbor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

wjkrostek said:


> I called Webb's no blades and show no crossovers. like i said they are hard to find.
> why is it important not to run over the swath? Is it because of the balling up of the grass under the foot or is there another reason. We run over hay all the time to rake to ted. Just trying to learn from more experienced farmers? My tire runs right on the edge of the cut and uncut. Whats a hover mower?


My frontier mower was a Kuhn mower, the orange paint after a few running hours was a dead giveaway.....along with a bunch of other "clues". Mine had a piece of metal that bolted to the outside edge of the machine that had a piece of wood that looked like the handle of a heavy duty broom (about 24" long) inserted into it, that flipped the grass back allowing the next pass to not run over it......I broke my piece of wood backing up and replaced it with a shovel handle......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As for hover mowers......go to YouTube and search "aerial saw".....as soon as they make a discbine that runs horizontal to the ground, I'm gettin one.......


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Might try here? If you look at the links for these models they have the blade dimensions. You might can match some thing up.

http://www.shoupparts.com/shoup_catalog/mowers_balers_rakes/disc_mower/frontier?id=9718


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The blades for the older Kuhn Models the GMD44, GMD55, GMD66 are the same dimensions as the one listed for the Frontier Models. Now the DM5070 model isn't listed but I bet some of the Kuhn blades will fit it.

http://www.shoupparts.com/DM15121K/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Evidently JD has lowered the price of these blades.

5TIDM411221 Knife - CUTTER BAR RH KNIFE  <a> ADD</a> 3.06 USD

5TIDM411222

Knife - CUTTER BAR LH KNIFE

<a> ADD</a>

3.06 USD


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

My JDparts is all screwed up since I had to validate my account. Can't see the prices on anything. Is that price per blade or a set of 2. Still a little high but not has high as the OP was quoted.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It appears price is per each with 20 to the box


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

It is more than price it's also the fact no one seems to carry them. If I need them I will have wait a week or two or/and pay shipping UPS. In Alaska that's $45 for a small package. last time I ordered here in Alaska they wouldn't even do a stock order and I had to pay shipping on a special order . It's not their money and they don't care. A lot of companies are that way. I have found one that will put them in the mail using the ships anywhere in the US for a flat fee and the post office even give them the boxes. More people should ask for that USPS service When I get the machine I'll pick up 20 blades for each L & R. They have to order 20 they tell me. I have to drive 2300 miles one way to get this thing and can't be doing that for some small parts. Wish someone that had one of these Mowers would get on here and let me know what they think of it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

wjkrostek said:


> It is more than price it's also the fact no one seems to carry them. If I need them I will have wait a week or two or/and pay shipping UPS. In Alaska that's $45 for a small package. last time I ordered here in Alaska they wouldn't even do a stock order and I had to pay shipping on a special order . It's not their money and they don't care. A lot of companies are that way. I have found one that will put them in the mail using the ships anywhere in the US for a flat fee and the post office even give them the boxes. More people should ask for that USPS service When I get the machine I'll pick up 20 blades for each L & R. They have to order 20 they tell me. I have to drive 2300 miles one way to get this thing and can't be doing that for some small parts. Wish someone that had one of these Mowers would get on here and let me know what they think of it. Thanks for your time.


I think you've got your answer... Evidently nobody on here messing with them, and the general flavor of the discussion has been rather negative, from this and other threads...

Honestly if I was spending the money, I'd get something else myself, higher quality newer design with better parts availability.

I've looked at the Frontier mowers and they're just an old style Kuhn painted green... I guess they're pretty good if you want to pay almost as much for a 20 year old design as what a more modern design would cost with better parts backup to boot. "Frontier" is the "low rent version" of Deere equipment-- aimed at getting the money of folks who don't want to spend the $$$ necessary to get the Deere sticker on it... and it shows in the design of the Frontier lineup of machinery IMHO... and the parts backup from what I've seen and heard on here.

You can have cheap or you can have good but you can't have both... at least that's what I've heard...

Later and good luck with whatever you do...

OL J R


----------



## wjkrostek (Jul 12, 2011)

these frontier are made by Tarter.. Seems like they make a lot of horsey farmer stuff. I looked at their web and they don't show a mower. Thanks for every ones input.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There are some very high quality Frontier products....in particular their tillers and their box grain drills...which are made by Yetter. You just have to research each type of item. If you are going to purchase John Deere products in the future it is very wise to establish a relationship with a knowledgeable individual with the dealer of your choice so that you can get solid information about different JD products.....as Deere is like everyone else, they have some very good and some not so good products. They try to offer something for everyone to cover as many $ bases as they can.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Some Frontier rakes are built by H&S which are very good rakes


----------

